# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγη Φλωρια 2019

## yannis

Καλημερα

εχω ξεκινησει την προετοιμασια σε εσωτερικο χωρο σε ενα ζευγαρι μεταλλαγμενα...

παρατηρω 1-2 μερες εντονους τσακωμους ,οποτε και τα χωρισα!

το θυληκο εξ αρχης ηταν πιο κυριαρχο σαν χαραχτηρας,το αρσενικο πιο ηπιων τονων.

υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ταιριαζουν καθολου μεταξυ τους;

----------


## mitsman

Καλημέρα Γιάννη!!! από την στιγμή που δεν τους δίνεις άλλες επιλογές πιθανότατα θα ταιριάξουν!
Υπάρχουν 3 τρόποι να δουλεύεις τα ζευγάρια σου εγώ προτιμώ τον δεύτερο και πιο πολύ τον τρίτο!
Ο πρώτος είναι να είναι συνέχεια μαζί,  ο δεύτερος να τα έχεις με χώρισμα να βλέπονται μόνο  και μόλις αντιληφθείς ότι ήρθε η ώρα να το αφαιρέσεις και ο τρίτος να τα έχεις τελείως χωριστά χωρις να βλέπονται και μολις είναι φουλ πυρωμενα να ενωσεις!

----------


## yannis

> Καλημέρα Γιάννη!!! από την στιγμή που δεν τους δίνεις άλλες επιλογές πιθανότατα θα ταιριάξουν!
> Υπάρχουν 3 τρόποι να δουλεύεις τα ζευγάρια σου εγώ προτιμώ τον δεύτερο και πιο πολύ τον τρίτο!
> Ο πρώτος είναι να είναι συνέχεια μαζί,  ο δεύτερος να τα έχεις με χώρισμα να βλέπονται μόνο  και μόλις αντιληφθείς ότι ήρθε η ώρα να το αφαιρέσεις και ο τρίτος να τα έχεις τελείως χωριστά χωρις να βλέπονται και μολις είναι φουλ πυρωμενα να ενωσεις!


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!

το συνεχεια μαζι δεν γινεται λογω τσακωμων απο την αρχη της ''γνωριμιας'' οποτε επραξα τον δευτερο τροπο απο τοτε που τα πηρα.στην ιδια ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα.

προφανως και το αρσενικο ειναι ενα ''τσικ'' πιο πυρωμενο σε σχεση με το θυληκο,γιατι ειδα κελαηδημα(οχι πολυ εντονο)με ελαφρως κατεβασμενα φτερα και πεταγμα προς την μερια του θυληκου(οχι επιθετικα),αλλα η απαντηση του θυληκου ηταν ανοιγμα του ραμφους για πιθανο εκφοβισμο(μιας και δεν ειναι πυρωμενο)οποτε και το αρσενικο αλλαξε κατευθυνση...

λεω οκ,θα πυρωσει και το θυληκο,αλλα τελικα μαλλον εξαγριωθηκε παραπανω γιατι ειδα μαχη στον αερα κτλ τις επομενες μερες.

τωρα με το χωρισμα,καθονται σαν να μην τρεχει τιποτα,τρωνε διπλα-διπλα(εχω κουπακια και ενδιαμεσα το χωρισμα,για να ερχονται κοντα...)

υπομονη λοιπον και βλεπουμε,ειμαι σιγουρος θα στρωσει το θυληκο οταν ερθει η ωρα του.

διατροφικα ειναι πολυ ενισχυμενη η διατροφη τους,σχεδον ολο τον χρονο,οποτε στην προετοιμασια μονο αυγο βραστο προσθεσα,λαχανικα,εξτρα σποροι,φρουτα,πολυβιταμινε  ς κτλ εχουν συνεχεια στην διαθεση τους.

υ.γ. και τα δυο ειναι του '18!ειναι απειρα και σιγουρα θα παιξει και αυτο τον ρολο του.

----------


## mitsman

Από την στιγμή που η διατροφή τους είναι συνεχώς τούμπανο το μόνο που μένει για να έρθουν  σε φάση αναπαραγωγής είναι η θερμοκρασία και ακόμη πιο σημαντικό η αύξηση των ωρών ημέρας..... οπότε αρκετή υπομονή ένωση μόνο όταν και τα 2 πουλιά είναι απολύτως έτοιμα..

----------


## yannis

> Από την στιγμή που η διατροφή τους είναι συνεχώς τούμπανο το μόνο που μένει για να έρθουν  σε φάση αναπαραγωγής είναι η θερμοκρασία και ακόμη πιο σημαντικό η αύξηση των ωρών ημέρας..... οπότε αρκετή υπομονή ένωση μόνο όταν και τα 2 πουλιά είναι απολύτως έτοιμα..



αυτο σκεφτομαι και εγω,οτι το φως και η θερμοκρασια θα κανουν ολη την δουλεια!

επειδη ειναι ενα χομπι,ευτυχως στο συγκεκριμενο εχω αρκετη υπομονη και οχι μεγαλες προσδοκιες,οποτε οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει.

απλα επειδη ειχα να ξαναζευγαρωσω φλωρια αρκετα χρονια(5-6 αν θυμαμαι καλα)και τα προηγουμενα ηταν αρχεγονα,δεν θυμομουν τι και πως ακριβως,αλλα δεν ηξερα αν τα μεταλλαγμενα παρουσιαζουν διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα κτλ 

και εκεινα τα φλωρια σαν πρωταρικα,μου ειχαν δωσει 1 μικρο την πρωτη χρονια απο μια γεννα(δεν εβαλα δευτερη) και την επομενη χρονια ειχα 5/5 με μια γεννα,την μεθεπομενη χωρις να ειχα ασχοληθει πολυ,ειχα 3 μικρα απο μια γεννα.

----------


## mitsman

Γιάννη διάφορα λόγω μετάλλαξης δεν υπάρχει καμία, απλά κάθε πουλί όπως κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και θέλει καλή παρατήρηση.... 
Επειδή το βλέπεις σαν χόμπι πίστεψε με θα έχεις το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.... Όπως και να έχει θα το ευχαριστηθείς ομως!

τκ μόνο που έχω σαν συμβουλή είναι να τα αργήσεις όσο εσύ μπορείς.... φτασετα στο αμήν.... να ζευγαρώνουν που λέει ο λόγος από τα κάγκελα...

----------


## yannis

> Γιάννη διάφορα λόγω μετάλλαξης δεν υπάρχει καμία, απλά κάθε πουλί όπως κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και θέλει καλή παρατήρηση.... 
> Επειδή το βλέπεις σαν χόμπι πίστεψε με θα έχεις το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.... Όπως και να έχει θα το ευχαριστηθείς ομως!
> 
> τκ μόνο που έχω σαν συμβουλή είναι να τα αργήσεις όσο εσύ μπορείς.... φτασετα στο αμήν.... να ζευγαρώνουν που λέει ο λόγος από τα κάγκελα...


ναι γνωριζω αυτο που περιγραφεις για τον χαραχτηρα,ειναι οντως ξεχωριστος στο καθε πουλι και το βλεπεις συνηθως ΜΟΝΟ οταν ειναι εξοικειωμενα μαζι σου και δεν φοβουνται.

εγω περναω αρκετο χρονο μαζι τους,καθημερινα εκτος εξαιρεσεων!

κατι τετοιο θα κανω μαλλον θα τα αφησω να τρελαθουν πρωτα χαχα!

https://youtu.be/-n1s61rG1jg

----------


## IscarioTis

Οχι ρε φιλε!

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

> Οχι ρε φιλε!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


ηντααα??

----------


## yannis

> ηντααα??


Μαλλον ανοιξε το λινκ και ειδε το βιντεο.απο εναν εκτροφεα στην Μαλτα! 
εχει ενα αρσενικο που τρωει τα σιδερα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο ακριβως Γιαννη,καθεται στο χερι του Μητσο

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Γιάννη σου τα είπε όλα ο mitsman πολύ σωστα!  Κάνε λίγο υπομονή ακόμη και ξανά δοκίμασε να τα ενώσεις σε λίγο καιρο! 
Με τι φως τα έχεις και πόσες ώρες?

----------


## yannis

> Γιάννη σου τα είπε όλα ο mitsman πολύ σωστα!  Κάνε λίγο υπομονή ακόμη και ξανά δοκίμασε να τα ενώσεις σε λίγο καιρο! 
> Με τι φως τα έχεις και πόσες ώρες?


Καλησπερα Κωστα!

τα εχω σε δωματιο διπλα στο τζαμι(βλεπουν κανονικα εξω) και κοιταζει νοτιο/ανατολικα η ζευγαρωστρα...

οποτε εχουν φυσικο φως και θερμοκρασια.

κανω υπομονη,δεν βιαζομαι να πω την αληθεια!

παντως υπαρχει μια σχετικη ''κινητικοτητα'' και απο τις δυο πλευρες,ειναι πολυ πιο δραστηρια και ζωηρα + το κελαηδημα που εχει αυξηθει αρκετα στο αρσενικο, αλλα και το θυληκο φωναζει δυνατα, με μακροσυρτα κρρρρρρρ....

----------


## kostaskirki

Μια χαρά λοιπόν Γιαννη! Όλα επομένως θα έρθουν στην σειρά τους! Λίγο υπομονή μιας και τα πουλάκια είναι πρωταρικα! 
Καλός εχόντων μες τον Απρίλιο θα έχεις και φωλίτσα από το ζευγαράκι σου!

----------


## yannis

> Μια χαρά λοιπόν Γιαννη! Όλα επομένως θα έρθουν στην σειρά τους! Λίγο υπομονή μιας και τα πουλάκια είναι πρωταρικα! 
> Καλός εχόντων μες τον Απρίλιο θα έχεις και φωλίτσα από το ζευγαράκι σου!


Ευχαριστω!
μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα σε ολους μας!

ειναι ωραια να βλεπεις τα μικρα στην φωλια και μετα στο κλαρακι...

----------


## sotos2908

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα σε ολα τα παιδια φετος και να εχουμε περισσότερες ευχαριστες στιγμες με υγεια πρωτα απολα!!!!!!!! Φανταστικό βιντεο!!!!!  Εχει τρελαθει απο την αγ@@@@@ το πουλακι!!!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## yannis

Τρωει σιδερα στην κυριολεξια  :Happy:

----------


## yannis

Καλημερα!

παρατηρω,οτι ενω ειναι με χωρισμα σε 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα,οι «μαχες»
πολλες φορες συνεχιζονται,αν οχι συνεχεια,αρκετα συχνα ομως!

δεν θυμαμαι να μου εχει ξανασυμβει!συνηθως στο χωρισμα εδιναν φιλακια
αλλα ζευγαρια,η το αρσενικο πηγαινε και ηταν λες και «μιλαγε» στο θυληκο...

αυτο το αρσενικο ,ανοιγει στομα και φτερα.

----------


## kostaskirki

> Καλημερα!
> 
> παρατηρω,οτι ενω ειναι με χωρισμα σε 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα,οι «μαχες»
> πολλες φορες συνεχιζονται,αν οχι συνεχεια,αρκετα συχνα ομως!
> 
> δεν θυμαμαι να μου εχει ξανασυμβει!συνηθως στο χωρισμα εδιναν φιλακια
> αλλα ζευγαρια,η το αρσενικο πηγαινε και ηταν λες και «μιλαγε» στο θυληκο...
> 
> αυτο το αρσενικο ,ανοιγει στομα και φτερα.


Καλησπέρα Γιάννη 
Η γνώμη μου ειναι πως είναι ακόμη λίγο νωρίς για να σε ανησυχεί αυτο. Σε λίγο καιρό που θα είναι πυρωμενα και τα δυο δεν νομίζω να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα! Και γενικά οι τσακωμοί είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι τις αναπαραγωγης! 
Απλά θα θέλει σίγουρα μεγάλη προσοχή και πιθανόν χώρισμα όταν με το καλό κάνει αυγά η θηλυκια!

----------


## adreas

Υπάρχει  πρωιμότητα   στα  πουλιά  φέτος   τα  μαλώματα   είναι  μέσα  στη  διαδικασία   του  ζευγαρώματος    εγώ  θα   έλεγα  να  βάλεις   φωλιά     και  νήμα  να  δούμε  πως  θα  πάει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MacGyver

> Υπάρχει  πρωιμότητα   στα  πουλιά  φέτος   τα  μαλώματα   είναι  μέσα  στη  διαδικασία   του  ζευγαρώματος    εγώ  θα   έλεγα  να  βάλεις   φωλιά     και  νήμα  να  δούμε  πως  θα  πάει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Μήπως τα μαλώματα είναι από το ένα προς το άλλο μόνο; Το λέω γιατί και εγώ βλέπω τα αρσενικά μου (φανέτα και καρδερίνες) να κυνηγούν τα θηλυκά, αλλά αυτά να μην θέλουν ακόμα. Υπολογίζω σε ένα μήνα να βάλω φωλιές και αν συνεχίζονται οι τσακωμοί υπερβολικά, να βάλω χώρισμα για να δώσω χρόνο στα θηλυκά να ετοιμαστούν (πυρώσουν)

----------


## yannis

> Καλησπέρα Γιάννη 
> Η γνώμη μου ειναι πως είναι ακόμη λίγο νωρίς για να σε ανησυχεί αυτο. Σε λίγο καιρό που θα είναι πυρωμενα και τα δυο δεν νομίζω να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα! Και γενικά οι τσακωμοί είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι τις αναπαραγωγης! 
> Απλά θα θέλει σίγουρα μεγάλη προσοχή και πιθανόν χώρισμα όταν με το καλό κάνει αυγά η θηλυκια!


καλημερα!

το θυληκο παντως,οταν του ειχα βαλει λιγο νημα ετσι να δω τι θα κανει,μιας και ειναι πρωταρικο,μολις το ειδε πηγε αμεσως και «επαιζε» μαζι του μεχρι να το ριξει ολο κατω τελικα...
Δεν του εκανε αδιαφορο θελω να πω!επισης αν βαλω στο κινητο κελαηδημα απο φλωρια,το αρσενικο αρχιζει να κελαηδαει σιγα σιγα και το θυληκο απανταει καμια φορα και πεταριζει μεσα στην ζευγαρωστρα σαν να «τρελενεται»!
αρα πιστευω τελη του μηνα δεν αποκλειεται να εχουν ξεκινησει!ειδικα αν ο καιρος κρατησει ετσι...

----------


## yannis

> Υπάρχει  πρωιμότητα   στα  πουλιά  φέτος   τα  μαλώματα   είναι  μέσα  στη  διαδικασία   του  ζευγαρώματος    εγώ  θα   έλεγα  να  βάλεις   φωλιά     και  νήμα  να  δούμε  πως  θα  πάει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Καλημερα!
στην φυση παντως,τα κοτσυφια κλασσικα εχουν ξεκινησει πρωτα ηδη!τα βλεπω με υλικο στο στομα αλλα και με εντομα!
επισης τα σκαρθακια(serinus serinus) εχουν παρει φωτια στο κελαηδημα αλλα γενικοτερα,εχει ζωηρεψει πολυ η φυση και ειδικα τα πουλια,οποτε δεν θα αργησουν και τα δικα μας ....

το σκ θα ξαναδοκιμασω ετσι απο περιεργεια να βαλω ξανα νημα και να τα ενωσω να δω αντιδρασεις και απο τα δυο...

----------


## yannis

Εβαλα μια φωλια στην πλευρα του θυληκου,εξωτερικη πλαστικη.στην ιδια αλλα φλωρια  και καναρινια πηγαν σχεδον αμεσως!
Αυτο το ζευγαρι μολις την ειδε,επιασε καγκελα λες και ηταν φρεσκοπιασμενα εκαναν...οση ωρα και αν την αφησα δεν την συνηθισαν με τιποτα οποτε και την εβγαλα.

να δοκιμασω εξωτερικη αλλα οχι κλειστη(αυτες με τα καγκελα)η να δοκιμασω εσωτερικη λετε;
ενα παλιο μου ζευγαρι φοβοταν την εσωτερικη πολυ...

σε εξωτερικη μπανιερα παντως το θυληκο μπαινει,τωρα τι σκαλωμα τρωει με την φωλια...

----------


## ndlns

Μόνος σου απάντησες στο ερώτημά σου. Εξαρτάται από τις προτιμήσεις κάθε πουλιού. Οπότε, η ασφαλέστερη μέθοδος είναι η δοκιμή. Βάλε εσωτερική κι αν δεν, την αλλάζεις. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## yannis

> Μόνος σου απάντησες στο ερώτημά σου. Εξαρτάται από τις προτιμήσεις κάθε πουλιού. Οπότε, η ασφαλέστερη μέθοδος είναι η δοκιμή. Βάλε εσωτερική κι αν δεν, την αλλάζεις. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


εχεις δικιο!αυριο παω για μια εσωτερικη φωλια και μια εξωτερικη αλλα οχι με πλαστικο απέξω,αλλα με καγκελα....να δουμε τι θα προτιμησει!

ειχα ''καλομαθει'' με αλλο ζευγαρι,στο οποιο οτι εβαζα απλα το δεχοντουσαν,το τωρινο ειναι πιο ''ζορικο'' και μου υπενθυμιζει οτι εχω να κανω με ιθαγενη και οχι με καναρινια...

θα ποσταρω εντυπωσεις οταν ξαναβαλω την φωλια,ετσι για να υπαρχουν σε γραπτο λογο διαφορες λεπτομερειες που ισως βοηθησουν και αλλους στο μελλον....

----------


## yannis

Πηρα τις φωλιες οπως ελεγα,μια εξωτερικη με συρμα και μια πλαστικη εσωτερικη.
Την εξωτερικη πλαστικη που ειχα,την φοβοντουσαν.

Εβαλα για αρχη την εξωτερικη συρματινη,με τσοχα και λιγο νημα,γιατι αυτη με βολευει.

Δεν την φοβηθηκαν τελικα,απλα λιγο ανυσηχησαν, αλλα μετα ετρωγαν και καθοντουσαν κανονικα.δεν πηγε το θυληκο κοντα,αλλα πιστευω οτι θα το κανει.την κοιταζε παντως και ελπιζω να σκεφτοταν οτι και εγω....αντε να γεμισει με πουλακια!!

Οποτε θεωρω οτι αν μεινει μονιμα μεσα μεχρι να πυρωσουν,το θυληκο θα την δεχτει κανονικα!

αντε να δουμε ! .

----------


## Sakislocal

Καλησπέρα Γιάννη, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει αναπαραγωγη με Ιθαγενή (ακόμα). Από τα καναρινια πχ τα είχα κάνει δοκιμή με 2 εξωτερικές μια ανοιχτή και μια κλειστή και δεν κάνανε τίποτα, όταν έβαλα εσωτερική την φτιάξανε σχεδόν αμέσως.

----------


## yannis

> Καλησπέρα Γιάννη, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει αναπαραγωγη με Ιθαγενή (ακόμα). Από τα καναρινια πχ τα είχα κάνει δοκιμή με 2 εξωτερικές μια ανοιχτή και μια κλειστή και δεν κάνανε τίποτα, όταν έβαλα εσωτερική την φτιάξανε σχεδόν αμέσως.


Καλησπερα!

Βασικα θελω να πιστευω οτι με την εξωτερικη συρματινη θα ληξει το θεμα, αν οχι...τελευταια λυση η εσωτερικη και βλεπουμε!

Εμενα βασικα με ενδιεφερε να «συνηθισουν» οποια τα βολευει,οποτε οταν ερθει η ωρα τους για ζευγαρωμα, να εχουν εξοικιωθει και να μην τρεχω τελευταια στιγμη να βρω λυση...

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!

----------


## yannis

Γυριζοντας απο την δουλεια,βρηκα την φλωρα με μπολικο νημα στο στομα,σαν την φωτογραφια του αβαταρ μου!

Οποτε η επιχειρηση «φωλια» θελω να πιστευω στεφθηκε με επιτυχια!(νημα υπηρχε μονο μεσα στην φωλια!).


Φλωρα,μην με διαψευσεις!!

----------


## kostaskirki

> Γυριζοντας απο την δουλεια,βρηκα την φλωρα με μπολικο νημα στο στομα,σαν την φωτογραφια του αβαταρ μου!
> 
> Οποτε η επιχειρηση «φωλια» θελω να πιστευω στεφθηκε με επιτυχια!(νημα υπηρχε μονο μεσα στην φωλια!).
> 
> 
> Φλωρα,μην με διαψευσεις!!



 Καλή συνέχεια να έχουν τα πουλάκια Γιάννη! 
Με το καλό να δεις και την συνέχεια...αυγά και μικρα!

----------


## yannis

> Καλή συνέχεια να έχουν τα πουλάκια Γιάννη! 
> Με το καλό να δεις και την συνέχεια...αυγά και μικρα!


Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστα!

Καλη επιτυχια και σε εσενα!

----------


## yannis

Καλημερα στην παρεα!

δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο ο καιρος η κατι αλλο αλλα δεν λενε να πυρωσουν με τιποτα τα πουλια!

Σκεφτομαι να χωρισω τον αρσενικο σε κλουβακι μονο του να μην βλεπονται,μηπως και παρει μπροστα.

Ξερω οτι ειναι σχετικα νωρις και ισως ειμαι λιγο ανυπομονος,αλλα αν «φυγει» και ο απριλιος μετα πεταξε το πουλακι! Καλοκαιρι δεν θελω να εχω φωλιες και μικρα για διαφορους λογους...

----------


## adreas

Μάλλον  δεν  έχεις  καταλάβει  ότι  δεν  είναι καναρίνια   φίλε  μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yannis

> Μάλλον  δεν  έχεις  καταλάβει  ότι  δεν  είναι καναρίνια   φίλε  μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Αν κρινω απο παλιο μου ζευγαρι,θα ελεγα με  βεβαιοτητα οτι ειναι πιο ευκολα απο τα καναρινια,ειλικρινα το λεω!
Ζευγαρωναν για πλακα!

Αυτο το ζευγαρι επιβεβαιωνει τα λεγομενα σου ομως και επειδη ειχα καλομαθει απ’οτι φαινεται,τωρα θελει υπομονη το πραγμα!

----------


## kostaskirki

Γιάννη θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ανδρέα!  Τα ιθαγενή δεν είναι καναρίνια με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτο!  Θέλουν υπομονή και όχι βιασύνη! Υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες είναι νωρίς ακόμα! Κάνε λίγο υπομονή! 
Και η γνώμη μου μην τον βάλεις σε άλλο κλουβί μόνο του!  Θα  πυρωσει στην ώρα του και εκεί που είναι τώρα!

----------


## yannis

> Γιάννη θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ανδρέα!  Τα ιθαγενή δεν είναι καναρίνια με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτο!  Θέλουν υπομονή και όχι βιασύνη! Υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες είναι νωρίς ακόμα! Κάνε λίγο υπομονή! 
> Και η γνώμη μου μην τον βάλεις σε άλλο κλουβί μόνο του!  Θα  πυρωσει στην ώρα του και εκεί που είναι τώρα!


Παιδια εχετε δικιο!

Το καλο ειναι οτι μπορει να σας εχω «ζαλισει» με αυτα τα πουλια,αλλα δεν τους κανω πειραματα,αλλαγες κτλ!

Ειναι εκει στην θεση τους,οποτε τα αφηνω εκει,ασχολουμαι με οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο αυτα και βλεπουμε!

απλα εχω αφιερωσει παρα πολυ χρονο μαζι τους και περιμενα να μου κανουν τα χατιρια,ομως αυτα εχουν αλλα σχεδια! Χαχαχα!!

Ευχαριστω παντως για τις συμβουλες και τα σχολια,ειναι καλοδεχουμενα!

----------


## adreas

Εμένα   έκανε  φωλιά    έκανε  αυγό   το  πρώτο   χαλούσε  τη  φωλιά   στο  4  αυγό  το  έσπασε   πήγα  να  το  βγάλω  μαζί  με  τα  άλλα  το  ένα  είχε  κολλήσει   στο  νήμα  και όπως  το  σήκωσα  έφυγε  ένα κομματάκι  άνοιξε τρύπα  τα 2  τα έβαλα σε κανάρα   εχθές.

----------


## yannis

> Εμένα   έκανε  φωλιά    έκανε  αυγό   το  πρώτο   χαλούσε  τη  φωλιά   στο  4  αυγό  το  έσπασε   πήγα  να  το  βγάλω  μαζί  με  τα  άλλα  το  ένα  είχε  κολλήσει   στο  νήμα  και όπως  το  σήκωσα  έφυγε  ένα κομματάκι  άνοιξε τρύπα  τα 2  τα έβαλα σε κανάρα   εχθές.


Καταλαβα!πιαστο αυγο και κουρευτο που λενε...

ειναι λιγο εκνευριστικο ολο αυτο,αλλα αν στο τελος βγαλεις εστω και 1-2 πουλακια,θα εισαι χαρουμενος!

----------


## yannis

με χωρισμα στην μεση χωρις να βλεπονται και αποπειρα σημερα να τα ενωσω εστω και λιγο να δω συμπεριφορα.αποτελεσμα?

η φλωρα πηγε να στηθει μολις ειδε το αρσενικο και αυτος αντι να κελαηδησει η να κανει κατι τελος παντων,της εκανε τρομερη επιθεση σε σημειο που αναγκαστηκα να βαλω χωρισμα αμεσως!
τι να πω με εχει κουφανει αυτο το αρσενικο γιατι η φλωρα παιζει να εχει πυρωσει!!

τελικα πρεπει να εχεις 2-3 αρσενικα καβατζα για να βγαλεις ακρη...

----------


## sotos2908

Γιαννη υπομονη.  Εμενα πριν ζευγαρωσουν σκοτωνονταν σε σημειο που στεναχωριομουν και εφευγα μην τα βλεπω σκεφτομουν συνεχεια να τα χωρισω οπως εσυ και ελεγα αντε αστα λιγο ξανα παλι τα ιδια ξανα τα ιδια ώσπου ειδα πουλακια....  Απλα ειναι η κυριαρχια στον χωρο....   Ισως κανω και λαθος γτ ειμαι απειρος αλλα αυτα ειναι τα πιστευω μου.

----------


## yannis

> Γιαννη υπομονη.  Εμενα πριν ζευγαρωσουν σκοτωνονταν σε σημειο που στεναχωριομουν και εφευγα μην τα βλεπω σκεφτομουν συνεχεια να τα χωρισω οπως εσυ και ελεγα αντε αστα λιγο ξανα παλι τα ιδια ξανα τα ιδια ώσπου ειδα πουλακια....  Απλα ειναι η κυριαρχια στον χωρο....   Ισως κανω και λαθος γτ ειμαι απειρος αλλα αυτα ειναι τα πιστευω μου.


Τι να πώ δεν ξέρω!κάτι αρχέγονα που είχα πριν κάτι χρόνια ζευγαρώναν σαν καναρίνια και επιβεβαιωναν τα λεγόμενα αρκετών οτι τα φλώρια είναι εύκολα στα ιθαγενή.
Καμία σχέση αυτό που ζώ τώρα....
τα αφήνω και οτι γίνει!

----------


## escape_a3

> με χωρισμα στην μεση χωρις να βλεπονται και αποπειρα σημερα να τα ενωσω εστω και λιγο να δω συμπεριφορα.αποτελεσμα?
> 
> η φλωρα πηγε να στηθει μολις ειδε το αρσενικο και αυτος αντι να κελαηδησει η να κανει κατι τελος παντων,της εκανε τρομερη επιθεση σε σημειο που αναγκαστηκα να βαλω χωρισμα αμεσως!
> τι να πω με εχει κουφανει αυτο το αρσενικο γιατι η φλωρα παιζει να εχει πυρωσει!!
> 
> τελικα πρεπει να εχεις 2-3 αρσενικα καβατζα για να βγαλεις ακρη...





> Γιαννη υπομονη.  Εμενα πριν ζευγαρωσουν σκοτωνονταν σε σημειο που στεναχωριομουν και εφευγα μην τα βλεπω σκεφτομουν συνεχεια να τα χωρισω οπως εσυ και ελεγα αντε αστα λιγο ξανα παλι τα ιδια ξανα τα ιδια ώσπου ειδα πουλακια....  Απλα ειναι η κυριαρχια στον χωρο....   Ισως κανω και λαθος γτ ειμαι απειρος αλλα αυτα ειναι τα πιστευω μου.



Συγνώμη που μπαίνω σφήνα, αλλά εμένα το ζευγάρι μου καρδερίνες το έχω μαζί 2 χρόνια...χειμώνα χωρίς χώρισμα, φεβρουάριο + μάρτιο με χώρισμα και τον απρίλιο βγάζω χώρισμα.

Πέρσι όλο το έτος αααν άκουσα 2-3 τσακωμούς και ήταν συνέχεια φιλιά!!! ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ φλερτ όμως!!! Συν μπροστα μου 2 βατέματα....περσι 3 γέννες= 17 αυγά= όλα Άσπορα


Φέτος, πάλι, ένωσα (έβγαλα το χώρισμα) απρίλιο χωρίς τόσο φλέρτ όσο πέρσι... ένα ολόκληρο μήνα τσακωμούς, κυνηγητά πότε το αρσενικό, πότε το θηλυκό, κραξίματα κάθε μισή ώρα, έβαζα το χώρισμα τσακωμοι,κραξίματα, έβγαζα χώρισμα, το ίδιο....σε σημείο που δεν άντεχα άλλο τον εκνευριστικό ήχο. Πίστευα ότι δεν έχει πυρώσει ακόμα η θηλυκιά... αποτέλεσμα στην πρώτη γέννα 4 αυγά, 2 νεοσσοί.

Αυτό που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ, είναι σε ένα κυνηγητο που έτρεξα εξω να δω τι γίνεται, γιατι νόμιζα οτι σφάζονται, πετυχαίνω την θηλυκιά κολλημένη με την πλάτη στα κάγκελα και τα φτερά ανοιχτά σε μια γωνία κάτω και ακούνητη!!  Πολύ γέλιο η εικόνα....αυτό φέτος.



Προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να ξαναχωρίσω ζευγάρι ενώ έχει πυρώσει σίγουρα το ένα άτομο...

----------


## yannis

> Συγνώμη που μπαίνω σφήνα, αλλά εμένα το ζευγάρι μου καρδερίνες το έχω μαζί 2 χρόνια...χειμώνα χωρίς χώρισμα, φεβρουάριο + μάρτιο με χώρισμα και τον απρίλιο βγάζω χώρισμα.
> 
> Πέρσι όλο το έτος αααν άκουσα 2-3 τσακωμούς και ήταν συνέχεια φιλιά!!! ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ φλερτ όμως!!! Συν μπροστα μου 2 βατέματα....περσι 3 γέννες= 17 αυγά= όλα Άσπορα
> 
> 
> Φέτος, πάλι, ένωσα (έβγαλα το χώρισμα) απρίλιο χωρίς τόσο φλέρτ όσο πέρσι... ένα ολόκληρο μήνα τσακωμούς, κυνηγητά πότε το αρσενικό, πότε το θηλυκό, κραξίματα κάθε μισή ώρα, έβαζα το χώρισμα τσακωμοι,κραξίματα, έβγαζα χώρισμα, το ίδιο....σε σημείο που δεν άντεχα άλλο τον εκνευριστικό ήχο. Πίστευα ότι δεν έχει πυρώσει ακόμα η θηλυκιά... αποτέλεσμα στην πρώτη γέννα 4 αυγά, 2 νεοσσοί.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ, είναι σε ένα κυνηγητο που έτρεξα εξω να δω τι γίνεται, γιατι νόμιζα οτι σφάζονται, πετυχαίνω την θηλυκιά κολλημένη με την πλάτη στα κάγκελα και τα φτερά ανοιχτά σε μια γωνία κάτω και ακούνητη!!  Πολύ γέλιο η εικόνα....αυτό φέτος.
> 
> ...


Τι σφήνα,ούτε κάν!χαίρομαι να διαβάζω ιστορίες!!

τι να πώ δεν ξέρω!αν δεν φοβόμουν μην σκοτωθούν θα τα άφηνα!
Πρίν τα χωρίσω σκούπιζα πούπουλα καθε μέρα απο κάτω,τόσο μάδημα μιλάμε και απο φιλιά κτλ ούτε κάν!

Τώρα κάνουν σαν τρέλα να δεί το ένα το άλλο.
Αυτό το σκ θα τα αφήσω με χώρισμα αλλα να βλέπονται.
Αυτό για άρχη και βλέπουμε.γιατι ακόμα και έτσι προσπαθούν να φαγωθούν μέσα απο τα κάγκελα 
Και αναστατώνουν και τα υπόλοιπα πουλία που έχω ατον χώρο.

Ο αρσενικός πάντως αντι να βαρέσει κάνα πλέξιμο καλό μεσα στην μέρα,το κάνει στο κούρνιασμα...οτι ναναι!!

----------


## escape_a3

> ........γιατι ακόμα και έτσι προσπαθούν να φαγωθούν μέσα απο τα κάγκελα 
> Και αναστατώνουν και τα υπόλοιπα πουλία που έχω ατον χώρο.
> 
> Ο αρσενικός πάντως αντι να βαρέσει κάνα πλέξιμο καλό μεσα στην μέρα,το κάνει στο κούρνιασμα...οτι ναναι!!


Και εγώ στεναχωριόμουν πολύ να βλέπω την θηλυκιά μου να την κυνηγάει ο άλλος (της έχω τεράστια αδυναμία) αλλά έβλεπα ότι και με το χώρισμα στη μέση, αυτή του έκανε επίθεση χωρίς ο άλλος να την τσιγκλάει τη στιγμή εκείνη...σαν να του έλεγε «δε θέλω ούτε να σε βλέπω»    :Anim 55: 

Άσχετο.......Επισης, πριν 4 χρόνια, που ήταν το μοναδικό πουλάκι που είχα τότε, όταν απομακρυνόμουν από το κλουβί (με το που γύρναγα την πλάτη) μου έκανε επίθεση (κράξιμο, χαμήλωμα, ανοιχτά φτερά), πλησίαζα τη μούρη μου στα κάγκελα, έκανε προς πίσω-πάνω στην πατήθρα, γύρναγα, έκραζε....μπορεί να το έκανα 5 φορές μέσα σε 1 λεπτό, και τις 5 με έκραζε....δεν το έχω εξηγήσει ακόμα....

Πιθανολογω ότι επειδή την τάιζα γλιστρίδα από το κάγκελο με το χέρι, όταν δεν της έδινα το έκανε...δεν ξέρω...

Το πουλάκι είναι αρκετά ήμερο (το ταΐζω πρασινάδες στο χέρι-εντός κλουβιού)
συγνωμη για το off topic

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Αφού πιάσατε ιστορίες ψιλοεκτος θέματος με τα μαλωματα και κυνηγητά ας πω και εγώ τη δικιά μου και αν βοηθήσει έχει καλώς.Ειχα ένα ζευγάρι όλο το χειμώνα αντικριστά και ήταν όλο φιλιά από το χώρισμα.Οταν ήρθε η ώρα (έτοιμα και τα δύο) και τα ένωσα έπεφτε τέτοιο κυνηγητό που η θυληκια δεν μπορούσε να κουνηθεί.Τρομοκρατια σκέτη.Οτι ώρα και να τα κοιτούσα η θυληκια χωμένη στις ταιστρες . Όχι φωλιά δεν την άφηνε να στρώσει ούτε νερό ούτε φαι δεν την άφηνε να αγγίξει χωρίς ίχνος υπερβολής κύριοι.Σκεφτηκα να τα χωρίζω στην διάρκεια της ημέρας να τρώει τουλάχιστον μη μου μείνει το πουλί και να τα ενώνω καμία ώρα πριν νυχτώσει,να κοιμούνται μαζί και να τα ξαναχωριζω καμία ώρα αφού χαράξει.Τις πονηρές ώρες να είναι μαζί δηλαδή!Ετσι και έκανα με αποτέλεσμα όταν ήταν μόνη της να στρώνει φωλιά και όταν τα ένωνα να την δοκιμάζουν . Σίγουρα και να μην τα χώριζα κάποια στιγμή θα στρωνανε (αν επιβίωνε το κορίτσι από την ασιτία!) απλά λέω τι έκανα εγώ .Τώρα κλωσαει 4 ενσπορα αυγά και αυτός που δεν την άφηνε να φάει τώρα την ταιζει σαν κύριος στην φωλιά για να μην κουραστεί η κυρία.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> ...Όχι φωλιά δεν την άφηνε να στρώσει ούτε νερό ούτε φαι δεν την άφηνε να αγγίξει χωρίς ίχνος υπερβολής κύριοι...


Εκλαψα στο γέλιο  :Happy:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Εκλαψα στο γέλιο


Τώρα φίλε Νώντα και εγώ τα θυμάμαι και γελάω, τότε μη σου πω τι είχα πάθει...! Από κοντά 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

